# What do you do when your Betta greets you?



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm just curious, I'm running out of ideas to entertain HongBo during the day.

Usually when he greets me, he either swims up and down the glass in my general direction and sometimes flares at me. He also "kisses" the glass too.

My response is I usually give him an air kiss really close to the tank (which he likes? lol), or I give him some flaring time (about 10 seconds mirror, 15 seconds no mirror, then repeat until he's seen the mirror 4 times). Sometimes if it is in the morning during feeding time, I make him follow my finger before feeding him food, just slowly going across the tank, up and down, wiggle a bit, and the like.

Anybody like to share their tactics/rituals/ideas/habits?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i either smile and talk to them, or poke the glass. i'll just put my finger right on it, and they either wiggle at it, ignore it, flare at it, or kiss it. :3


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i talk and show mirrors, and get them to trail my fingers.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I talk to them and say hello. Then I like to take the partitions out from between the tanks and give them a good half hour of exercise and check on their health.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 31, 2011)

We do all of that too and it is so cool to watch him actually turn his head to look at us better (he usually faces us straight on). Sometimes we'll purposely make the pellet (normally will float on top) sink as he is quick and will chase/snatch it.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I usually just watch them. They're always interested in me when I stop by, although with Noonie, as soon as he realizes I'm not offering any food he returns to tend to his bubble nest. XD I like to show a mirror to Salsa, he's a confident flarer and Chaucer follows my finger. Noonie usually looks petrified when he sees his reflection, he flares and he slowly backs away haha.


----------



## Siny Goldy Betta Fish (Mar 3, 2018)

*Coral The Delta Tail Male*

I just got a new Betta about two years after Shiny Goldy, my other Betta which I forgot his breed. My new Betta, however is Delta Tail male. He already swims to me when I enter but usually ignores my mommy haha! I'm gonna start to try getting his attention with my finger then see if he'll follow it maybe at dinner tonight. If I make a clicking noise sometimes he'll come to me. He's still in his Petco bowl but today we'll move him. Also I need some ideas myself on keeping him exercised and busy. I hope this helped you!!! Thanks in advance for any other advice.


----------

